# Arowana in 90 gallon?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

well... i want a silver arowana and i was wondering how long i could keep one in my 90 gallon for. its a 4'x2' footprint and 18'' high


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

what size are you getting it at? silvers can grow an inch a month, so it could be a while or could be no time, I was in the same position but wanted a black. I then decided to wait it out and ended up getting a 180 but even that is not enough for a silver.

I guess the real question is do you really want to switch tanks over with a foot and a bit long arrowana?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

silver tend to jump if you kept it in small tank and it can grow up to 3 ft long so for a 4ft long tank will last for a year or 2. Then after that it will start to jump as the tank to small for it.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wait, I want a Arowana very badly as well but don't have the room for a big enough tank at the moment. Don't bother cause chances are you'll get attached to it or will have a hard time passing it on to someone with a bigger tank (even for free) No one wants silver arowanas.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

hgi said:


> Just wait, I want a Arowana very badly as well but don't have the room for a big enough tank at the moment. Don't bother cause chances are you'll get attached to it or will have a hard time passing it on to someone with a bigger tank (even for free) No one wants silver arowanas.


Its true, but its not because no one want it, because people have no room for it.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

king ed's in burnaby always takes large arowanas


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

i saw one of them before must of been over 20 inches long because it was much longer than the adult oscars. 90gal must have a good length to it so it should be fine i would say.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Isn't a 90 gallon usually 4 feet long, 48 inches? which isn't super short but not very long and don't the breeder tanks being the widest usually only go back 18 inches?

I guess at the end of the day anything is possible, and you could fit 5 oscars in with 3 arowanas in a 90 but I would think that at some point in time quality of life should factor in.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

6 months ish, my ASIAN aro which grow slower and have a smaller max then silvers is already 14" ish and under a year old..

wouldnt get an arrow with anything less then a 6x2 starter, they'll just jump and either escape and die or get all beat up


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

yea a 90g breeder (i have one) is 4'x2'x18.5inch LxWxH, still to small in my option for an arrow.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

In my opinion a Arowana tank should be at least 300 gallon. So you need tons of room. You don't want to switch tanks every 6 months. I made that mistake before. Leave this fish to the guys with monstertanks.


----------

